# Got A Few Routan Questions...



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

So my wife and I recently got a "new to us" Routan with 11K miles on the clock that was a dealer car: CPO, SEL with RSE. This thing has more options then we wanted with a lot of bells and whistles, but I have a few questions. Apologies in advance...

Is it possible to watch two distinct dvd's on the two RSE screens? If so, how?!?

We are having a hard time pairing our phone via bluetooth. Was wondering if there might be an update for the radio? If so, how does one update the software?

The NAV unit seems pretty nice, but one issue I have with it is that I cannot enter an destination address while the vehicle is in motion. I can tool around through all these menus and make changes to various settings, but I cannot enter an address? C'mon! Hopefully someone knows how to change this...

Is there a way to change the remote start length? It seems short compared to other cars we have. Not a necessity, but a nice to have.

Last question, is there a way to program the ECU to "unlock all doors" when I hit unlock on the remote key? I don't have the Routan CD handy to take a look at if its possible... 

Thanks to anyone who can answer one (or all) these questions. I'm sure some are on the disc, but I don't have access to that right at this present second.....


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats on the new step child.

Is it possible to watch two distinct dvd's on the two RSE screens? If so, how?!?
*Yes you can. You need to have two different discs in their respective players. You can then navigate to the RSE screen where you will see a 1 and a 2 ( Through the radio/media key). My memory is escaping me right now on the exact steps. I'll try to update later.*

We are having a hard time pairing our phone via bluetooth. Was wondering if there might be an update for the radio? If so, how does one update the software?

*iPhone I presume? What is the 3 letter code at the bottom of your head unit/ Lower right side. RER, RBZ etc...*

The NAV unit seems pretty nice, but one issue I have with it is that I cannot enter an destination address while the vehicle is in motion. I can tool around through all these menus and make changes to various settings, but I cannot enter an address? C'mon! Hopefully someone knows how to change this...

*You'll need a lock pick . http://www.coastaletech.com/MYGIG.htm
*
Is there a way to change the remote start length? It seems short compared to other cars we have. Not a necessity, but a nice to have.

*Nope. your locked in to two 15 minute starts and no more.
*
Last question, is there a way to program the ECU to "unlock all doors" when I hit unlock on the remote key? I don't have the Routan CD handy to take a look at if its possible... 

*I think there is if I remember correctly. I never bothered, not really to hard to press the button again.*:laugh:


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

58kafer said:


> Congrats on the new step child.
> 
> *iPhone I presume? What is the 3 letter code at the bottom of your head unit/ Lower right side. RER, RBZ etc...*
> 
> ...


RER I believe...


Haha! Thanks... That's the wife's request... Apparently I don't ever click it twice and she has to wait for me to click it again for her to get in...


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*RKE features*

Here's a link to an old post here on VWVortex about the things that you can turn on or off: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rogrammable-Features-for-Routan&highlight=rke

Also go to the Dodge website and download a manual (for free) and you'll have the all the instructions on how to enable or disable the various features.


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

yes - you can set all doors to unlock on one click of the remote unlock button - play around in the "personal settings" section of the "computer"


----------



## RedCatBlueCat (Dec 18, 2011)

That lockpick device looks very interesting. I had wondered what the hack was to get around the backup camera and dvd display not in park issue. 

I too would be interested in how one goes about bluetooth pairing an iphone. I tried to stream Pandora off my iphone with a very strange stuttering and bits of silence followed by music playing a 2x the speed. I got it to work ONCE and couldn't figure out how I did it.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

RedCatBlueCat said:


> That lockpick device looks very interesting. I had wondered what the hack was to get around the backup camera and dvd display not in park issue.
> 
> I too would be interested in how one goes about bluetooth pairing an iphone. I tried to stream Pandora off my iphone with a very strange stuttering and bits of silence followed by music playing a 2x the speed. I got it to work ONCE and couldn't figure out how I did it.


If you have the ipod cable you could just connect that way I guess rather than streaming, I would assume the quality wouldn't be as good over the BT. I'm Android only and I would just use the 3.5 jack to play Pandora or Slacker off my Galaxy S2, but I am addicted to Sirius so I don't use the hard drive or download music. I'll have to try the 3.5, I know it will work with my Sirius boom box input so I would assume it would do the same in the van.


----------



## sladethesleeper (Oct 28, 2011)

Don't bother with the BT to play music. The quality is horrible. I'm no audiophile, but I honestly almost brought the Routan in to have the speakers replaced until I stopped using the BT to stream music. 

My wife has had all sorts of problems with her Iphone streaming BT music to the system. I haven't had problems with the Droid, but again the quality sucks. I just plug it in now and use the BT for the phone calls.


----------

